# Smokin' Rookie ...But I'm Getting There!  First Fatties (2) and 4th Smoke



## netbbq (Nov 3, 2012)

Here are a few pics of my first fatties.  One breakfast type with onions, green peppers, mushrooms, bacon, cheddar and pepper jack cheeses.  The second one is dinner fatty with ground chuck (fresh ground yesterday and 85/15).  The dinner fatty has red onions, mushrooms, bleu cheese and bacon.  Used a little rub on the inside but forgot to add the BBQ sauce.  I guess I was a little excited.  I think it will be OK though (BBQ and Bleu Cheese may not have worked to well anyway).



Into the freezer for 15 minutes and then to the fridge.  On the smoker tomorrow PM.  Beef for about 4 hours at 230 degrees until internal at 165 degrees and the breakfast fatty about 3 hours at same temp until internal temp is 165 degrees.  Will let both rest for 15 to 30 minutes.



Will be eating the dinner fatty on a homemade cheddar jalapeno bun (see previous posts) and then trying the breakfast fatty on Monday AM before work.  I suppose I can slice, vacuum pack and freeze all the leftovers for later.  Any other thoughts????
















Fatty Finsished Product 2.jpg



__ netbbq
__ Nov 3, 2012




















Freezer.jpg



__ netbbq
__ Nov 3, 2012




















Fatty's Finished Product.jpg



__ netbbq
__ Nov 3, 2012




















Breakfast Fatty 2.jpg



__ netbbq
__ Nov 3, 2012




















Breakfast Fatty 1.jpg



__ netbbq
__ Nov 3, 2012




















Beef Fatty 4.jpg



__ netbbq
__ Nov 3, 2012




















Beef Fatty 3.jpg



__ netbbq
__ Nov 3, 2012




















Fatty Bacon 2.jpg



__ netbbq
__ Nov 3, 2012




















Fatty Ingredients.jpg



__ netbbq
__ Nov 3, 2012


----------



## smokedreb (Nov 5, 2012)

how did they turn out? I love the organization that goes into smoking meat


----------

